# first BMW story & question



## edhall (Aug 15, 2010)

I just bought my first BMW impressed with the little thing so far which means it hasn't pissed me off yet.
this thing sat for 2 long took a lot just to drive it home.
it is a 1974 1602 private import. some one put a later 2002 engine in it. kind of rusty but i think salvageable.

The tale on how i got it home it interesting.
I will fess up and say i bought this from kid for $350.00 it run VERY rough sounding like only 2 cylinders would fire each rev and not always the same 2. put some Lucas oil in the carb and the rest of the bottle in the tank didn't seem to help much at first . Drove the car spitting and sputtering out of his drive way and headed to my house. I made it as far as the next gas station. I looked at the carb again and noticed the accel pump was not pumping. We opened it up and found some used the wrong diaphragm. The actuating lever didn't touch the diaphragm. So to make a red neck repair I found a stick on the ground and my brother, who was helping me with this, carved a dowel out of it, long enough to fill the gap between the lever and the diaphragm. We also noticed the diaphragm was also to big and someone had to put screw holes in the flex portion to get it to fit. It took us a while to put it on so it didn't leak, and it worked! The car didn't try to die when you gave it gas. I drove further. I noticed the front disc brakes dragging. This caused the engine to over heat as well. We hosed off the front wheels producing tons of steam and hissing. I drove on little further The disc brakes were still dragging. Another cooling session. I have also noticed when I press the brake the engine speeds up. Sounds like a bad brake booster. After the 4th cool down when all the steam and hissing abated, I unplugged the vac hose from the booster and plugged the hose. This fixed the front brake dragging and the engine overheating. Only 40 more miles to go to get home. With no more issues I got it home finally.

I found out this car is a European model imported privately. speed o and odometer read in Kilometers. My wife was following me an said i got up to 70 mph at one point. If I can find the parts I need I think I will like this car and would love to set it up as a daily driver.

I need so far is a brake booster and spark plug wire set. the red resister ends i think i shorting to ground on intermittently open causing a lot of spit and sputter. The carb is a weber 32/36 DGV. I should be able to get a kit for it at Napa or online. i also need some trim pieces. the sliding heater controls on either side of the steering while have no knobs or bezel.

I am new to BMW so i will lean on your collective advice and wisdom starting with where can i get a brake booster and the dash bezels for the slider controls?.
How do I post pics from my computer?


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

You will find very few answers here, go to BMW2002FAQ.com. Good luck.


----------



## MFreude (Aug 20, 2010)

TRy La Jolla INdependent in San Diego. Lots of parts and expertise on these cars


----------

